# Score That Buck - Win



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here we are again...on the verge of the 2008 deer season!! We wanted to get this season kicked off with another GameTraxx.com, Score That Buck and Win Contest. This year I have selected some special pictures for us to score.

The reason for the picture you will view and score is special, as it is a photo of a 2007 buck taken from a trail camera. The reason for using the trail cam photo, is that at the end of this contest GameTraxx, Inc. is going to unveil their newest feature. *Yes*....it has to do with Trail Camera Photos and combining them with the great features of GameTraxx.com! Providing you with THE complete tool for trail camera photo management...yes it is more than just organizing your photos...MUCH MUCH MORE! 

So for all you trail cam users...pay special attention to the end of this contest! For all others that don't yet know about GameTraxx.com, _imagine_ the following:

The ability to remember every important detail of every hunting trip you will ever take from this point on.
24/7 weather tracking for every area you will ever hunt:
Weather details such as temperature, barometric pressure, lunar phase, wind speed and direction automatically populated in your journal as you simply enter the date and time of your trips;

Access to the original John Alden Knight Solunar Table at your fingertips anytime, anywhere, any date you ask for - specific for your hunting area.
Customized reports created specifically for you, for a never before seen look at what is having an impact on your hunting success - finding those patterns.
Photo uploads of all your treasured hunting photographs.
Instant knowledge of exact days and hours spent in the field.
A personalized journal of all your details for your leisurely review.
Yes....this is what GameTraxx has to offer NOW...and we are adding more everyday!!!

*OK...for those of you that are new to AT. Here is the deal on the contest.*
1. Goto www.GameTraxx.com and take a look around at what GameTraxx has to offer you as an archer;
2. Goto and take the Guided Tour - On the Home Page
3. On the last page of the tour...you will see a contest button _(lower right corner of slide - it is the gray button)_
4. Review the picture of the buck and estimate the score
5. Post the Gross Score on this thread
6. Wait and Watch for the Winner to be announced

_Note: Make sure you watch the demo video on the home page - real informative. Click here for Video http://www.gametraxx.com/gttv.aspx_ - you will need sound.


OK...it is that easy...LETS ROLL!!

*Contest Dates*
Start: 9/3/08
Ends: Midnight 9/28

Hunt Hard....but HUNT SMART!!!!

Jason


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

171 3/8


----------



## 3ddaddy (May 19, 2007)

149 5/8


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

153 7/8"


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

163 5/8


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*score*

143.5"


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

158 5/8


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

156 7/8"


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

158 1/8


----------



## quackwacker (May 4, 2006)

158 7/8


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

*here is mine*

152-7/8


----------



## DFHunter (Apr 17, 2008)

153 3/8


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

174 3/8


----------



## jmh0411 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Score*

168 1/2


----------



## GCbuckhunter (Mar 3, 2008)

161 1/8


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

159 3/8


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

178.5


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

157 3/8


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

146 1/8


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

161 3/8


----------



## azairmech (Mar 29, 2008)

161


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

162 1/4


----------



## gird04 (Nov 8, 2005)

154


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

139


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

165


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

143 3/8" Gross


----------



## Tonytiger (Jun 22, 2007)

*Buck*

168 5/8


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

166 5/8


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

162", my guess.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*contest 146 7/8*

146 78


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

157:tongue:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*winning guess...maybe*

163 3/8


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

150 3/8


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

160 3/8


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

134


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

133 3/8!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

154 3/8


----------



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

164 3/8


----------



## flutyflakes51 (Dec 6, 2006)

149 5/8


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

157 1/8


----------



## gobb (Jun 23, 2008)

141 6/8


----------



## regnar (Apr 11, 2004)

159 3/8:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## tfabarcher35 (Sep 10, 2007)

146 1/8


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

136 6/8


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

144 1/8


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

134 5/8th


----------



## easton4 (Dec 27, 2007)

179


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Guess!!*

164 3/8


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

144 4/8


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

145 1/8" hard to tell in velvet and ears not fully showing


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

168 7/8ths


----------



## -puff- (Jul 29, 2008)

148 3/8


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

159 3/4


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

152 2/8"


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

159 4/8


----------



## bobofire (Jun 8, 2008)

*score*

137 3/8


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

165 5/8"


----------



## simmshunter (Oct 20, 2004)

157 3/8


----------



## wvhuntinnut (Sep 1, 2004)

149 3/8 is my guess


----------



## muddbone (May 25, 2005)

151 3/8


----------



## Checkmate (Dec 28, 2007)

164 and 3/8


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

147 1/8


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

158"


----------



## andy k (Sep 12, 2008)

134 3/4


----------



## noneck49'er (May 12, 2006)

*wooooow!*

only around 139 4/8


----------



## Obie (Aug 25, 2008)

139 1/8


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

162-3/8


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

146 4/8 tough angle for sure to judge


----------



## Mallards Only (Aug 18, 2008)

152 1/8


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

1551/8


----------



## trumbow (Jul 1, 2007)

135 1/8"


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

im going to say 157 3/8


----------



## Papaduke (Nov 10, 2006)

I am going with 162 1/8


----------



## retired1 (Sep 8, 2008)

*waiting for him*

gross 160 1/2


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

0 i didt think you can score deer in velvet?out of velvet 155 3/8


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

152


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

149 3/8


----------



## linehand (Oct 28, 2006)

138


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

151 4/8''


----------



## ogle_magic (Sep 5, 2008)

136 5/8


----------



## tmzg29 (Jul 3, 2006)

139 5/8


----------



## whitetailhunter (Feb 25, 2003)

159 5/8"


----------



## kybowhunter78 (Jul 3, 2008)

139 7/8


----------



## ExRider (Jan 5, 2008)

161-1/4


----------



## ProFoSho83 (Nov 23, 2006)

156 5/8 oh yeah!!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

155 5/8


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

140 1/8


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

134 4/8"


----------



## gfasano (Jun 5, 2007)

159 1/4


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

137 7/8th


----------



## indianabowhunte (Jul 20, 2007)

145 1/8


----------



## jonnyclutch (Mar 9, 2007)

*score....*

153 5/8


----------



## bckmstr (Aug 8, 2008)

171 5/8":


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

138 5/8


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

137 7/8


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

160 1/8


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

142 3/8


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

*buck guess*

a will gues 170


----------



## stanmanhale (Oct 6, 2005)

157 1/8


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

167


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

official S.W.A.G. = 142 6/8


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

131 4/8


----------



## ibohnt (Aug 7, 2005)

158 2/8


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*???*

SO.............What is the official score and who won this thing!!!!!


----------



## csobx2 (Sep 16, 2007)

172 3/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*WINNER - Not Yet*

Looking over all the scores...will be posting winner soon


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

*Score*

143"


----------



## xxxarcher2 (Jan 28, 2006)

151 1/8


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

*anything yet*

tttt


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

159-3/8


----------



## kkisling1 (Oct 27, 2006)

151 3/8


----------



## carbontech (Mar 13, 2008)

166 3/8


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

161 1/4


----------



## quackwacker (May 4, 2006)

And the Winner is????


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

I will round it and say 187"


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

143 3/4


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Is this even a real contest? Does it take 7 days to figure out the winner?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Is this even a real contest? Does it take 7 days to figure out the winner?


patience. they run this contest a couple times a year, it ussually takes several day to announce the winner but they will.


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

161.2


----------



## Mallards Only (Aug 18, 2008)

Seems like they could just post the score and I suspect the winner would find them.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Who's the winner.


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

And the winner is..... a drum roll please.....


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Sep 13, 2008)

*score that buck*

136 1/8


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

139 1/4


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

156 5/8


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

144 3/8


----------



## huntinfool09 (Jan 23, 2008)

141 7/8


----------



## m james (Nov 2, 2007)

*here's my guess*

143 7/8


----------



## hantenjr2007 (Nov 6, 2007)

*score*

178 6/8


----------



## Mallards Only (Aug 18, 2008)

If this is an indication of what to expect from this company's CS, I just changed my mind about trying their product.


----------



## droptine06 (Sep 12, 2007)

152 7/8"


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Alex: "It could take as long as two weeks for this to happen"

beep, beep, JB: "What is the amount of time it takes for GameTraxx to announce the winner of a contest"

Alex: Correct


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*The Winner Is...*

OK ya all...sorry for the delay. I had a personal emergency...the barometric pressure perfect, wind was right...so the deer were moving by one of my stands...I had to get in a tree!!! The fever got me!!

There are alot of close scores, and due to this, we once again will award the *TOP 5 Spots* with a Free Membership to GameTraxx (www.GameTraxx.com).

The score of the buck in velvet was 144 1/8, so your winners are:

*1st Place with PERFECT SCORE*
erk 144 1/8 (perfect)

*2nd Place*
LiteSpeed1 - 144 1/2 (.375 off)

*3rd Place*
twin2003 - 143 3/8 (0.75 off)

*4th Place TIE*
oklaArcher - 145 1/8 (1 off)
indianabowhune - 145 1/8 (1 off)

I will be sending the winners a PM with instructions for their Membership package. Stay tuned, as we will be running another contest to celebrate a new archery season and the launch of our latest feature...so keep a close eye out!!

Thanks Again for your patince and involvement!!!

Note: Any posts made after the date of 9/29 were not counted. Sorry...it was the rule:embara:

Hunt Hard...Hunt SMART

Jason


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Sorry*

By the way. I truly did have a family emergency that required my dedicated attention. So I appologize to all of you that had to wait so long. I am truly sorry!!

Jason


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Winners*

Winners: Just FYI. I have sent you a PM with the information noted earlier. Let me know if any of you need anything or have any questions...or you didnt get the PM  Thanks again!

Jason


----------

